# Dr. John LaTourrette (The Speed Man)



## arnisador (Jan 21, 2002)

Where does Dr. John LaTourrette (The Speed Man) fit into the kenpo hierarchy? He claims:

Tracy's International Kenpo Karate Federation, 8th Dan
World Kenpo Karate Association, 10th Dan
American International Karate Kung-Fu Schools of Self-Defense, 10th Dan

(Evidently he is the founder of this last, as well as Tae San Ninjutsu.) I read some of his books many years ago and came away with some pearls hidden amid much straw.


----------



## Jim M (Jan 21, 2002)

I don't know but he is not listed on the WKKA website.  The only 10th dan listed is Joe Palanzo.  I also read one of his books about 15 years ago.  It seemed to me that he had a lot of good ideas, or at least some very interesting ones.  It appears as if he's becoming hyped.  I don't know why so many really good people tend to inflate their credentials.  I can't believe it's not enough to be a 4th dan (or whatever) anymore!  Sad.

Jim


----------



## arnisador (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jim M _
> * I also read one of his books about 15 years ago.  It seemed to me that he had a lot of good ideas, or at least some very interesting ones.
> *



I like that way of putting it--he had many interesting ideas. I _did_ get some good stuff from his books but would surely not endorse them without reservation.



> *
> I don't know why so many really good people tend to inflate their credentials.  I can't believe it's not enough to be a 4th dan (or whatever) anymore!  Sad.*



Agreed. Anyone who doesn't make at least 8th dan seems to start their own school and make themselves 10th dan.

I came across this site the other day. Under the sifu's credentials we have:

White Belt 09/79 (by Al Rubin)
[...]
Black Belt (1st Degree) 01/83 (by Al Rubin)
[...]
Black Belt (2nd Degree) 07/93 (by Dave Hopkins)
Black Belt (3rd Degree) 07/94 (by Dave Hopkins)
Black Belt (4th Degree) 07/95 (by Dave Hopkins)
Black Belt (5th Degree) 07/96 (by Dave Hopkins)
Black Belt (6th Degree) 07/97 (by Dave Hopkins)
Black Belt (7th Degree) 07/98 (by Dave Hopkins)
Master (8th Degree) 01/00 (by Dave Hopkins)

Promoted once a year! Perhaps there was some making up for lost time (the 10 year gap from 1st black belt to 2nd black belt) but I still find it unseemly.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 21, 2002)

With much money and few scruples you can do anything.


----------



## Kirk (Jan 21, 2002)

My instructor has told stories about people approaching him and
offering HIGH dollar for black belt certificates.  I just don't
understand that at all.  Do these people not know how the
reward would come from earning it?  

When I was 16, my dad bought a car for my sister and I to share.
It was basically  used for us to go to official things, like ball 
practice, college (older sis), work and what not.  It often came
up where we'd both need it, and one of us (usually me) had
to take the station wagon.  Boy was I stylin' in that, long tan
huge vehicle, with the fake wood paneling on the side.  It was
SOOO embarassing.  I had to take it on dates, and what not,
ugh.   So anyways, there came the day where my mean evil
father made me work every single day, rebuilding the engine
in that station wagon.  I pretty much did the whole thing myself,
with my father's guidance of course, because he felt that men
should know enough about cars that mechanics won't rip them
off.  Can you believe such torture!?!?  So about 2 months down
the road, the station wagon had this CLEAN, PURTY V8 engine
purring like a kitten, and it was all ME.  (Incidentally, I don't
feel I've ever been ripped off by a mechanic either).  The pride,
the joy, the feeling I had is undescribable!  When I cranked
that motor over and it started right up, and ran SO well!

From then on, I could care less about the more sporty looking
car that my sister would do anything to drive.  I wanted the
station wagon.  My father never again had to do any sort of
maintenance on it, the oil was changed regularly, the radiator
was flushed on a regular basis, and always full.  The tires were
rotated more than recommended.  

A long way of saying .. I could never BUY a black belt.
And I certainly don't understand how anyone could.


----------



## Jim M (Jan 22, 2002)

If anyone wants to buy a black belt, I'd suggest buying it the inexpensive way.  A good laser printer and documents program only cost a couple hundred bucks and then you can take it to Kinko's and get it enlarged to wall size.  

Where blackbelts are concerned, you get what you earn, not what you pay for.


Jim


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 22, 2002)

Polanzo's WKKA is not the only WKKA in existance. There is a World Kenpo Karate Association too. Polanzo's is the Worldwide Kenpo Karate Association.

As for the Dr T. Well, I hear he's good but I don't think anyone can hit someone 11 times in a second and be effective.

Until I feel it I don't believe in it.


----------



## Nate_Hoopes (Jan 22, 2002)

I must agree with GouRonin, It says on the front page of the site clocked at an average of 16 hits per second, If thats the case id be checking his gatorade for some methamphetamines, and even then i dont see how that could be enough, seems quite unbelieveable that someone could hit you 16 times in one second if they put any tension/power  into their shots, I personally like to consider my speed my main assest, Im not a big guy so i ues what i do best and thats move fast, and ive never clocked myself, but i dont see how i could really land more than 2 or 3 "good" shots in one second, Maybe i should get out the old algebra book and see if i can figure out just how fast he would have to be moving his arms/legs just to hit someone 16 times on a single second. Just a rough estimate, it would seem to me that he would have to keep his arms/legs CONSTANTLY moving at a speed of 200mph plus at all times and for all i know thats probably still not enough. Any major math wizzes out there that would know how to calculate such things. This one i wont believe till i see.


----------



## Field Cricket (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nate_Hoopes _
> *I must agree with GouRonin, It says on the front page of the site clocked at an average of 16 hits per second, If thats the case id be checking his gatorade for some methamphetamines...*



Perhaps they were finger strikes... If you angle your hands *just right* I'm sure you can manage to strike with each finger twice in a second. 

FC


----------



## Jim M (Jan 24, 2002)

I don't think it's possible to hit that many times in a second, at least with any meaningful strike at all.

Maybe he was drumming his fingers on the guy.

Jim


----------



## Klondike93 (Jan 26, 2002)

I saw a guy in a fight in a bar once, he was supose to be a purple belt in kenpo, that had real pretty technique and incredible speed, but no power at all. When he was done with all that speed the guy he was hitting just hit him, with power, and knocked the crap out of him.

Moral: speed without power is useless. Work on power and speed will eventually come.


----------



## Sanxiawuyi (Jan 27, 2002)

I have seen some of the Speedmans tapes, though it was a long time ago now, I can say they were very entertaining. The guy has some great theories and definitely can take care of himself, and a lot of his points you can put into practical use, i.e. staying loose until point of impact, placement of the thumb in the fist to cut down tension.

The problem is. What he call eleven strikes in a second. He calls checking striking, or anything that makes contact with the opponent. So if you were sandwiching a persons jaw, thats two strikes because you are making contact two times, with separate hands. Make sense?!

Oh well, I dont agree either. I believe a strike is a strike, a block a block, a check a check. Even if any of them do damage, they have other objectives first and foremost.

Sanxiawuyi


----------



## vincefuess (Feb 10, 2002)

This very subject came up in a seminar I attended today, and Master Huk Planas referred to such speed striking as a "vibro-massage" and it is reported to really enhance your circulation.


----------



## GouRonin (Feb 10, 2002)

Huk has a lot of views. Doesn't say much though unles you ask him. Even then he won't say much. I find myself agreeing most always with him.


----------



## vincefuess (Feb 10, 2002)

I agree, Gou!  Master Planas is a very quiet man.  He speaks only when spoken to, and then very little just like you said.  When he suits up and gets on the mat, he speaks volumes in few words. For a man who doesn't make a large entrance, he has an extremely large presence!  I have to say I was awestruck after watching him perform even basic techniques.  It was extremely humbling yet inspirational, and he made it all look as easy as walking.

I can only hope that some day my skills will be half as sharp as his.

Master Planas is a remarkable man indeed.


----------



## GouRonin (Feb 10, 2002)

He's makes an even more impressive entrance when you're doing a technique and he decides you're not doing it right and he pulls out a 9 foot leather bullwhip.

"Leap From Danger" will never be the same for me.


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *Where does Dr. John LaTourrette (The Speed Man) fit into the kenpo hierarchy? He claims:
> 
> ...



He also has a 7th degree with the Chin Mu kwan Federation (TKD) under Howard Kang 9th Dan.


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *My instructor has told stories about people approaching him and
> offering HIGH dollar for black belt certificates.  I just don't
> ...



Oh really, Kirk?

Yet, you have a MASTER BLACK BELT here!!!

Thought I forgot about you, NO WAY!

:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> 
> *I saw a guy in a fight in a bar once, he was supose to be a purple belt in kenpo, that had real pretty technique and incredible speed, but no power at all. When he was done with all that speed the guy he was hitting just hit him, with power, and knocked the crap out of him.
> 
> Moral: speed without power is useless. Work on power and speed will eventually come. *



I concurr, and with that, I'm gonna go practice some more. There's a few people on this Forum that I owe one to!:rofl:


----------



## Kirk (Aug 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> ...




ROFLMAO!!!!!!!  What can I say, I'm outspoken :-D


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Aug 7, 2002)

I had the pleasure of seeing Mr. Bob Munden, the Fastest Gun In The World, live. The man is amazing! His clock is one seccond around, and he gets off two shots, well aimed I might add, in the upper right corner, one in .23 (Hundredths) of a second!  I belive  His wife is the fastest woman alive. I understand arguments at that house are setled rather quickly. "DRAW HONEY!!!"
Two points with this. According to some of the quick draw stuff I read, the limiting factor in motion is the nerve conduction velocity of a human being.
Secondly, no matter how fast you are, no gunslinger who ever lived out drew an already drawn pistol 
Just some food for thought on "The Speed Man"
Mr. Mundens Site


----------



## KenpoDave (Aug 7, 2002)

"pearls amid much straw" is a perfect description.  I have a few of his videos, and there is some useful stuff.  Slapping a guy in the face counts as 4 strikes, though, since there are 4 fingers making contact.

I bought a few of his reports, too.  They are basically advertisements that you pay for.

That said, I would not miss a chance to see him in person.

Dave


----------



## ikenpo (Aug 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoDave _
> 
> *Slapping a guy in the face counts as 4 strikes, though, since there are 4 fingers making contact.
> 
> *



The way I saw it, if your speaking of the "sandwiching strike", was that after the initial palm/elbow strike he compounded its effect by moving the palm up/elbow down and pushing each through to create that "shearing" effect and torquing the neck in a strange way...what he called 4 strikes..

But I've never seen him refer to a "slap" as 4 or 5 strikes (one per digit).. The only time i ever saw something like that was on Mr. Wong's book on Kung Fu where he showed an Elephant fist where the knuckles rolled and produced a multiple striking affect from what I could gather from the book, but I digress. I agree that Dr. LaTourrette has some interesting info, but it is an aquired taste and not every thing you see will be for you. 

jb:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Hey! What's with the suspension?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 8, 2002)

Because of several situations that have flared up in the last few days, Kirk has been suspended due to his part in the incidents. Our moderators are not above the rules here. He'll be back shortly.

:asian:


----------



## ikenpo (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> Hey! What's with the suspension? *



Look at the end of...

MartialTalk.Com > Arts > Karate > Naihanchi.



jb:asian:


----------



## WilliamTLear (Aug 9, 2002)

*What is the Kenpo matrix?*


----------



## ikenpo (Aug 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> 
> *What is the Kenpo matrix?  *



Hey Billy,

What the hell are you talking about?  

jb:asian:


----------



## WilliamTLear (Aug 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



I am assuming that you wrote the bit about the red pill, etc... in the signature portion of your profile. Isn't that from the matrix. Silly boy trix are for kids.

Billy


----------



## ikenpo (Aug 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Doh!!!!!!! Oh yeah....now ya see how big of a fan I am...

Naw, I made that up myself....:rofl: 


But I suppose many are living in a Kenpo fantasy that a little Garage Ryu and a little Houston humidity could snap them out of....Or they can go back to their pristine, air conditioned, sterile environments making sure to turn and take a knee to straighten out their gi's everytime it looks a little wrinkled in that mirror that spans the training area....

So I say once again...


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Aug 10, 2002)

"This is your last chance. Take the dobak and you can go back to your twice a week class of kicking and punching. Or take the gi and I'll show you how deep the rabbit hole goes......"


----------



## WilliamTLear (Aug 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hollywood1340 _
> 
> *"This is your last chance. Take the dobak and you can go back to your twice a week class of kicking and punching. Or take the gi and I'll show you how deep the rabbit hole goes......" *



Sometimes you make me fall outta my chair laughing Hollywood! Keep it comming, I love reading some of the things you post... It's a good change of pace from the normal "I'm right and your misguided" kinda crap that goes on about Kenpo on the internet.

Take Care,
Billy Lear


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Aug 11, 2002)

Mr. Lear,
 You have to remember I see the AKK world from a non-EPAK point of view. My world is not so much how it works, but does it work? I'll figure out the science later. But I also see and love the science SGM. Paker put into it, and with my limited knowledge base can see how those principles apply to what I do. I may not call it "Marrige of Gravity" or "Backup Mass" but I can see to  point how they work and incorporate it into my arts. 
Also nothing is more fun to read then a bunch of bored kenpo peope having a "discussion" about how such and such a teqnique works. That is what keeps your art alive and well.  The "Kenpo Light Bulb" joke is true in more ways then one. The light of knowlege is constantly being changed, even though it may not be the way "Mr. Parker showed me". 

RE: My previous post
(After feeling your first Sabum'(Teaher) induced faceplant)
No one ever makes their first fall.

If you get frustrated remember....there is no pie!

She's harmless, their bringing her down now......

AllI can think of at the moment!
Peace!


----------

